# Moving money from Dubai to UK



## Vinny1878 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi I am moving to Dubai next month and for the first month or two will be paid in cash locally that I need to move several thousand pounds of back to the UK. Please can I have some advice on the cheapest and quickest options ? And an idea of time and cost would be great also. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Here are some threads with different options:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...839641-how-pay-bills-cards-loans-back-uk.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-money-any-better-rate-than-hsbc-premier.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/837953-currency-transfer.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...54-bank-offer-best-usd-aed-exchange-rate.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...dubai/121727-cheapest-way-trasnfer-money.html


----------



## Vinny1878 (Oct 31, 2015)

Many thanks for coming back so quickly these help for sure


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Vinny1878 said:


> Many thanks for coming back so quickly these help for sure


Unmarked bills, two brown paper bags and i'll meet you at the airport...


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

Why don't you sign up for paypal , it's an easy online payment & sending method + I use it all the time to send money to the whole world


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

UAE Exchange usually have a good AED-GBP rate. That's who I use. I get the cash from the bank and take it there every month. They give you a pink card so you don't have to fill in your UK bank details every time. Looking ahead, be wary of using your bank's own transfer service as you will likely lose out (you usually will using Emirates NBD anyway). The bigger malls have loads of exchange places where you can compare rates, some better than others. I'm sure there are even better ways but that works for me. As an example, UAEx gave 5.558 dirhams to the pound yesterday on a Dh40k transfer, against xe.com's live mid-market rate at the time of 5.550. That's £10 lost on the exchange rate plus the Dh45 fee at this end, which in the big picture of things is not much on a £7.2k transfer. Check with your UK bank whether they charge for receiving the payment (called a CHAPS credit). Nationwide don't at least. You will get a better rate sending bigger amounts, so it might be worth you waiting a couple of months then sending bulk. Even then though you're at the mercy of the exchange rate so who knows. It lands in my UK account the following day or the day after.


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

That's my money that lands in my UK account by the way, not your money.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Ahmed MM said:


> Why don't you sign up for paypal , it's an easy online payment & sending method + I use it all the time to send money to the whole world


Terrible suggestion. Most expensive way to transfer any funds. Add terrible customer servcie and loads of hidden checks and restrictions. I'll never use them again.


----------



## Vinny1878 (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks where do I find UAE Exchange and do they need any other id or documents ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Vinny1878 said:


> Thanks where do I find UAE Exchange and do they need any other id or documents ?


Hi,
Exchange houses here are like hairdressers and mobile phone shops in the UK - they are in all the malls, large and small!!
We have tried most of them and for us - Al Ansari has given best rates and level of service.
They will all want to copy your passport/emirates ID first time you use them - seems that the UAE is tightening up a bit - probably anti money laundering.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Vinny1878 (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks Steve can you just use a passport as not sure when I will get Emirates Id maybe not in time for first salary payment anyway ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Vinny1878 said:


> Thanks Steve can you just use a passport as not sure when I will get Emirates Id maybe not in time for first salary payment anyway ?


Hi,
It's a long time since we did our first transfer - I think a passport would be OK.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

Vinny: I just checked that UAEx transaction and there's an extra £20 charge by an intermediate entity somewhere, so it looks like you might pay around £20 plus Dh45 to move the money, plus whatever you lose on the exchange rate, using UAEx. I expect most other places will be similar.

Thanks for the tip on Al Ansari, Steve.

The UAEx branch at Emirates HQ metro station always ask for Emirates ID or passport, plus the receipt from the bank from when I got the cash out. I don't know if this is the same everywhere.


----------



## Vinny1878 (Oct 31, 2015)

Many thanks for the quick and helpful replies here much appreciated


----------

